# Tour of California Plans



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

With the ToC coming up next month, what are your viewing plans? Anyone making the trip up to NorCal to follow the entire race?

List some of your favorite stages and spots to view from...


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Last year I joined a large group of riders from the San Fernando Valley Bicycle Club and rode out to Balcom Canyon from the valley. I'll probably do the same again this year.


----------



## FTM (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll be visiting my daughter in Palo Alto the weekend of the 17th, she lives 2 miles from the Prologue. The next weekend I'll be home and I live 2 miles from the Rose Bowl. They did a nice job scheduling this for me. Might be interested in the Bascom ride as well.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

It's about a 20 mile ride one way from my front door to Solvang. My plan is to ride up to watch the ITT.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going to watch as many of the So Cal (last three) stages as I can. 

I'll find myself a comfy spot near the finish line in Solvang and watch the riders fly through one by one. 

On the stage to Santa Clarita I think I'll watch the Balcom Canyon climb the see if I can make it to the finish line. 

On the final stage maybe watch the KOM climb and then drive to the finish line.


----------

